# Wattimetro Roimetro Digital lcd



## elektrocom (Ene 30, 2013)

Aca les dejo el diseño completo de un wattimetro roimetro digital  lcd , esta en esta pagina 
http://www.pi4zlb.nl/Zelfbouw/Diswamtr/DigiSwrWatt.html
lo voy a hacer porque necesito poner uno a un transmisor , despues les cuento como me fue.


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 10, 2013)

aca les dejo el link  del circuito de un watttimetro Diamont sx600 que da de 1.5 - 525 mhz , por si alguien se anima a hacerlo.o tomarlo como referencia para algun proyecto.

este es el link. http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t206/LZ2STO/SCH/DiamondSX-600.jpg


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2013)

elektrocom dijo:


> aca les dejo el link  del circuito de un watttimetro Diamont sx600 que da de 1.5 - 525 mhz , por si alguien se anima a hacerlo.o tomarlo como referencia para algun proyecto.
> 
> este es el link. http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t206/LZ2STO/SCH/DiamondSX-600.jpg




https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f14/aportes-minimo-esfuerzo-51564/


----------

